# Houston,TX, M, Living outside, Euth date 6/28



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Cross posting this from an urgent email I recieved, permission to cross-post is approved:


My neighbors across the road moved and left behind their German  Shepherd in an enclosure with no shade. They cannot take him with them. If they do not find a home they will take him to be euthanized by THURSDAY. trailer park they moved to and by Thursday they are taking him to be euthanized. They also abandoned five cats but one of the other neighbors is feeding them as long as they stay around outdoors.
I am going to check on the GS today but we are on our way out of town and the heat index is supposed to top 110 and storms all day. He is out there with no one to help him and no way to avoid the sun and storms.
Please let me know if anyone has any suggestions or ideas to help this poor animal.

Thank you,
Susan
Please contact Susan 281-886-6387


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I swear I hate some people, it just aggravates the **** out of me, I hope someone can step in and help this handsome boy, if I were closer I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

can you put a tarp over the top to block the sun and the rain? just incredible to see this type of neglect, UGH


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Last I heard this guy has had many offers for help and he is safe inside with someone who took him(Susan maybe?). Our rescue has left messages with Susan and we are waiting to hear back, we have a foster lined up.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Last I heard this guy has had many offers for help and he is safe inside with someone who took him(Susan maybe?). Our rescue has left messages with Susan and we are waiting to hear back, we have a foster lined up.


K- so this is one that I won't cross post. Focusing on the Urgent.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

He was urgent at the time I posted. His story spread like wildfire on facebook and he got help. Thank you.


----------

